# intrathecal pain pump



## lovetocode (Mar 3, 2010)

Patient comes in with chronic pain syndrome for a revision of an intrathecal pain pump at the end of its battery life.  No complications can be found for the revision.  I coded the primary diagnosis 338.4 (chronic pain syndrome), and then V53.09 for the end of the battery life second.  Would you agree with these codes, or should I code V53.09 as primary?


----------

